# Bent Leg Rig



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Anybody got the coords for it?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Anybody got the coords for it?


Any coordinates for this rig so i can type it in. 
I am wondering how far from fort morgan it is


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The "bent-leg" is the MP-255. I don't know numbers off the top of my head but most charts will have it as well as the chip in your gps system


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

mp255
N29 19.221 W87 48.752

AJ's Aj's Aj's

This is an old post. I can't remember making it.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I should have the numbers somewhere from my oil field days...... I'll look and see


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/lat-long-255-rigs-52188/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well hell, I just saw how old this was Joey. Still, someone may still find this useful


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Chapman 5011 asked for them today.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Well hell, I just saw how old this was Joey. Still, someone may still find this useful


Oh yeah,...The 255 is always useful. All you got to do is get there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I probably just jinxed myself by posting that.

I won't catch a fish on it all summer!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I hear it is one of the rigs they are going to remove. Not sure when!


----------

